# Dog Insurance Total Confusion! Pet Protect vs LV



## lilypop09 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Apologies if this is a very overdone subject but I'm so confused. I'm looking to insure my 4 month old Bracco Italiano puppy and wanted some opinions please on whether to do a lifetime policy with somebody like pet protect or a max benefit policy with LV??

I've read some bad reviews on Pet Protect but there seems to be horrific reviews for all of the companies even the really expensive ones. My budget is around £20 per month for either a 6k lifetime with pet protect or £5k max benefit LV (better reviews)

Do I do a more comprehensive policy with a company that may not pay out, or lesser cover with a better company????? I'm so confused and would be massively grateful for any advice I've been searching or days and its driving me insane.

Thanks so much
x


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I would go for a lesser policy but more confidence they will payout. I don't know what the issues in your breed are, really, though. The problem is, as your dog ages, even aged 2, 3, 4 insurance will rocket. My five year old golden retriever is £55 on his own policy and used to be £12 when he was a pup.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Whichever policy you go for you need lifetime cover.

Have you had quotes from anyone else?

Check threads with Albert Ross in as he has a website about pet insurance.

Also premiums do go up no matter what Jessie and Merlin's started out at £25 a month each and now are £32 a month each.

Max's started at £54 but large claims and it now costs £117 a month for him so you do have to factor in rises


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Here you go - Albert's pet insurance *website*. Lots of useful information which should help you.

Bear in mind that LV's premier cover gives £5,000 per condition maximim regardless of the length of time it takes to reach that amount, so if your dog develops a lifelong condition which requires constant medication, repeat tests, etc., once you've used up the £5,000 for that particular condition (which could be used up in one year) then that's it, no more. And you wouldn't be able to change insurers because they wont take on existing conditions.

I would go with lifetime cover that has your required amount in the pot which is renewed each year regardless of what you've already claimed for.


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm with Petprotect but have not had to claim so can't comment on their service (fingers crossed I have not jinxed it)!

We have a lifetime policy, I didn't feel happy getting anything else after reading through the differences.


----------



## Sally Hayward (Apr 14, 2013)

Any particular reason why you have come up with LV= and Pet Protect.. just wondering as neither are amongst the better known policies.

Pet Protect's top policy is a lifetime policy but be aware that in addition to the excess of £75 you will have to pay 15% of the vet fees. Although many policies have this charge for older pets... Pet Protect have it for all pets whatever the age... also the cover limits for other benefits are quite low compared with other policies. Pet Protect Lifelong Extra Protection Details

As mentioned above the LV= has a maximum limit per condition of just £5,000. Although this may seem quite a lot it can quickly run out if your dog develops a lifetime condition.  LV= Premier Policy Details

Unfortunately you will find disappointing feedback for many pet insurance but bear in mind that this is often because there are policy exclusions that the pet owner was unaware of. So it is very important that you make sure you read all you can about the policy including the policy document before you take out the policy.

You will find lots of info on Albert's site... and I have also got a pet insurance website... which gives full details, reviews and cover assessments for all pet insurance policies available in the UK.


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Sally Hayward said:


> Any particular reason why you have come up with LV= and Pet Protect.. just wondering as neither are amongst the better known policies.
> 
> Pet Protect's top policy is a lifetime policy but be aware that in addition to the excess of £75 you will have to pay 15% of the vet fees. Although many policies have this charge for older pets... Pet Protect have it for all pets whatever the age... also the cover limits for other benefits are quite low compared with other policies. Pet Protect Lifelong Extra Protection Details
> 
> ...


Just checked my Pet Protect policy and we don't have to pay anything towards vets fees other than our excess, which is £50. So no 15% extra charge, one of the reasons why I chose that policy.


----------



## lilypop09 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone I'll have a good look through everything tonight and make a decision.

The only reason I narrowed it down to the 2 companies suggested was cost really, pet protect are offering the best cover and lv the best reviews Ive trawled the internet and got myself in a right muddle! 

I think pet protect bring the 15% in after your pet turns 1 which is quite sneaky and not massively apparent when doing a puppy quote. 

But as I've found most of the insurers have terrible reviews I guess there's no guarantees. I was concerned as Dixie's been diagnosed with a UTI and given antibiotics so when i spoke to a couple of insurers theyve insinuated that if she were to get another one where complications arise I may not be covered as how will we prove its totally unrelated. So would they link kidney failure, diabetes anything urinary to this 1 apparent hormonal infection???? Its all very confusing and worrying.

But thank you again for taking the time to comment &#55357;&#56842;
X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have lv for cats but the vet made me pay cash for recent treatment and claim it back. A consideration if your bill runs into the hundreds...vets seemed to only like their own in house policy.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Also bear in mind that many companies offer an online discount in the first year (varies from 10 to around 20%) so you need to include these costs too as the policy will increase by at least  that amount in year 2


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

All can say is animal friends have paid out over £18,000 on Max already and it keeps rising and yet they have paid out no quibbles.

Yes his premium rose but l can't moan after what has been paid out this year as well


----------



## Sally Hayward (Apr 14, 2013)

Kchip said:


> Just checked my Pet Protect policy and we don't have to pay anything towards vets fees other than our excess, which is £50. So no 15% extra charge, one of the reasons why I chose that policy.


Pet Protect charge 15% contribution for all pets between 1 and 5... then it goes up to 20%.. but this only applies to new policies... does not apply to some existing policies... but be careful to check this doesn't change when your renewal notice comes through.


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Sally Hayward said:


> Pet Protect charge 15% contribution for all pets between 1 and 5... then it goes up to 20%.. but this only applies to new policies... does not apply to some existing policies... but be careful to check this doesn't change when your renewal notice comes through.


Just found that info on our policy. Thank you 

Will haggle with them when Gracie turns 1!


----------



## Sally Hayward (Apr 14, 2013)

Kchip said:


> Just found that info on our policy. Thank you
> 
> Will haggle with them when Gracie turns 1!


Fantastic... I wish more people would haggle... it can produce excellent results!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Sally Hayward said:


> Fantastic... I wish more people would haggle... it can produce excellent results!!! :thumbup:


 Ha ha I agree. My OH gets embarrassed by me and my haggling (is that even a word?)

Having worked in sales, there is always room for movement when a company wants your business. I NEVER accept my first quotes for insurance, car, house, etc!


----------



## Dave W1 (May 24, 2017)

lilypop09 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Apologies if this is a very overdone subject but I'm so confused. I'm looking to insure my 4 month old Bracco Italiano puppy and wanted some opinions please on whether to do a lifetime policy with somebody like pet protect or a max benefit policy with LV??
> 
> ...


Don't bother with pet protect that's my best advice. Been insured with them for 3 years or more. Never made a claim never been late with a payment. Went to Canada for work they didn't cover dogs stay. So on their advice cancelled/ suspended policy till got back when arrived back took Dog to vet for check up and they found had suspicious lump did biopsy etc removed lump. I checked with insurance before going ahead with the op they said no problem go ahead.....now.... They say oh so sorry your not covered because the lump was noticed before the two weeks claim ban..but....it was not operated on for 3 months after the claim ban ran out. But they insist that it's not covered so tough luck...not at all helpful and no one to speak to....they don't even care that my dog has been Insured for years without incident... They didn't even pay the biopsy fees. Total scam and typical insurance....yes..... You're fully covered....until they decide you're not !!! They take your money with no intention of paying out ...so many get out clauses that only come to light once you claim......well I'm cancelling my insurance...I'm contacting the ombudsman and I'm going to get in every forum for pet owners to let them know that pet protect ....out protect themselves!!!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Dave W1 said:


> Don't bother with pet protect that's my best advice. Been insured with them for 3 years or more. Never made a claim never been late with a payment. Went to Canada for work they didn't cover dogs stay. So on their advice cancelled/ suspended policy till got back when arrived back took Dog to vet for check up and they found had suspicious lump did biopsy etc removed lump. I checked with insurance before going ahead with the op they said no problem go ahead.....now.... They say oh so sorry your not covered because the lump was noticed before the two weeks claim ban..but....it was not operated on for 3 months after the claim ban ran out. But they insist that it's not covered so tough luck...not at all helpful and no one to speak to....they don't even care that my dog has been Insured for years without incident... They didn't even pay the biopsy fees. Total scam and typical insurance....yes..... You're fully covered....until they decide you're not !!! They take your money with no intention of paying out ...so many get out clauses that only come to light once you claim......well I'm cancelling my insurance...I'm contacting the ombudsman and I'm going to get in every forum for pet owners to let them know that pet protect ....out protect themselves!!!


This thread is three years old.

I don't understand why you would cancel your policy why you're on holiday though


----------



## Dave W1 (May 24, 2017)

didnt realise it was 3 years old, but lets hope new readers will benefit from my experience, 
like i said, i was not on holiday, i was working over there, and they did not cover the period of time (12 months) that i was abroad, and after talking to them, they told me to cancel/suspend, the policy since he would not be insured over there,


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Dave W1 said:


> didnt realise it was 3 years old, but lets hope new readers will benefit from my experience,
> like i said, i was not on holiday, i was working over there, and they did not cover the period of time (12 months) that i was abroad, and after talking to them, they told me to cancel/suspend, the policy since he would not be insured over there,


There is no insurance company that would cancel your policy for 12 months and not treat your renewed policy as a new one. If the T&Cs state that you're not covered for the first 2 weeks (standard), then it's your fault for not reading them. Every insurance company would also view anything diagnosed before the 2 weeks were up as preexisting


----------



## Dave W1 (May 24, 2017)

well its great that you are an expert on insurance policies, i however am not, and i must turn to the insurers for my information, and the information they gave me is what i wrote down, so going on what you say, they not only told me a complete load of rubbish but actively told me untruths, i went by what they said, now they have done what they have done, so i am not at fault, 
those at fault, are the supposed experts on the phone who give me answers to the questions i ask, i follow their guidance, and according to you i am the one in the wrong, so ..thanks very much for judging me and shifting the blame for their misinformation onto me, do you work for pet protect by any chance? 
so either your'e calling me a liar, or inept, neither i assure you are true, in my profession, accuracy of information is key, peoples lives depend on it, i know what i asked them, i know what they told me, and somewhere if they are to be believed, there is a recording of my phone calls to them, which hold all the answers, but in either case....i don't think it's your place to apportion blame, you are entitled to your opinion, but kindly keep your opinions to yourself,


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Dave W1 said:


> well its great that you are an expert on insurance policies, i however am not, and i must turn to the insurers for my information, and the information they gave me is what i wrote down, so going on what you say, they not only told me a complete load of rubbish but actively told me untruths, i went by what they said, now they have done what they have done, so i am not at fault,
> those at fault, are the supposed experts on the phone who give me answers to the questions i ask, i follow their guidance, and according to you i am the one in the wrong, so ..thanks very much for judging me and shifting the blame for their misinformation onto me, do you work for pet protect by any chance?
> so either your'e calling me a liar, or inept, neither i assure you are true, in my profession, accuracy of information is key, peoples lives depend on it, i know what i asked them, i know what they told me, and somewhere if they are to be believed, there is a recording of my phone calls to them, which hold all the answers, but in either case....i don't think it's your place to apportion blame, you are entitled to your opinion, but kindly keep your opinions to yourself,


Best not go onto a public forum then


----------



## Dave W1 (May 24, 2017)

best you stay out of things you know nothing about, bloody keyboard judge jury and executioner types, make me sick, , if it wasn't for forums like this, nobody would listen to you, actually they probably still don't, so go on you sad rude woman, i know you wont be able to resist having the last word, but i don't care, i don't need to read your uninformed input, maybe ill look again when someone else who knows something makes a comment, yours....i'll just delete or ignore, as they are completely useless and pointless


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I was an insurance underwriter prior to my current profession. The insurance policy you took out would be for the risk at the time. I am not sure if your post is saying your dog went with you to Canada or whether it stayed in the care of another provider/ care giver. Please note the policy is underwritten for the U.K.
There is little value in being a long term client of an insurance company. It doesn't hold any sway. The experts on the phone are not underwriters and follow a script. I was told my pet would not be insured for a period of time even though he was insured by them already and I was increasing the cover. The new policy didn't cover it! I pointed out that they already had the risk and I was merely increasing the cover at renewal not taking a new policy. It is quite boring to have to explain this over and again.

I hope this reply has answered some of your query but I was a little taken aback by your second post to @MiffyMoo .


----------



## Dave W1 (May 24, 2017)

bluecordelia said:


> I was an insurance underwriter prior to my current profession. The insurance policy you took out would be for the risk at the time. I am not sure if your post is saying your dog went with you to Canada or whether it stayed in the care of another provider/ care giver. Please note the policy is underwritten for the U.K.
> There is little value in being a long term client of an insurance company. It doesn't hold any sway. The experts on the phone are not underwriters and follow a script. I was told my pet would not be insured for a period of time even though he was insured by them already and I was increasing the cover. The new policy didn't cover it! I pointed out that they already had the risk and I was merely increasing the cover at renewal not taking a new policy. It is quite boring to have to explain this over and again.
> 
> I hope this reply has answered some of your query but I was a little taken aback by your second post to @MiffyMoo .


Hi thanks for the input, the dog was indeed going with me to canada, they said they would cover up to 35 days, but as i was to be there for 12 months better to cancel/suspend as i mentioned, yes i understand the people on the phone basically follow a script, if client says a then answer is b etc, it freaks them out if anyone goes off script, but in what i do i always have to be very careful, and exacting, or someone including myself may not be making the trip home.... so i always ask my questions and double check with them the answers, my dog travels everywhere with me, so i am used to the airlines agents too,lol 
i was very specific on the phone with petprotect, and i asked them to double check their own answers while i waited on the phone, hence my total disbelief when they turned down the claim, they have every un edited page of my dogs history travel vaccinations microchip etc, and i acted on their instructions and advice every step of the way to avoid exactly this kind of situation.. i am taking it further, and i am in discussion with them at the moment, but as you said, there is no sway held for loyalty these days, but we'll see what the future discussions bring, as for ....miffy moo,.... well i was quite taken aback at her comments, she had clearly not read the whole post before she decided to tell me it was all my fault, my initial replies were polite but within a few messages, she just got higher on her horse, so i ended the discussion, this kind of forum is for discussion and problem solving, not for people to be summarily judged and frankly her tone from the outset was terse i finally replied in kind, in a way that i knew she would no longer respond, but i am glad that you did, thanks


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Dave W1 said:


> best you stay out of things you know nothing about, bloody keyboard judge jury and executioner types, make me sick, , if it wasn't for forums like this, nobody would listen to you, actually they probably still don't, so go on you sad rude woman, i know you wont be able to resist having the last word, but i don't care, i don't need to read your uninformed input, maybe ill look again when someone else who knows something makes a comment, yours....i'll just delete or ignore, as they are completely useless and pointless


As an insurance claims administrator in a vet surgery, it's something I know a bit about and @MiffyMoo is spot on.


----------



## Dave W1 (May 24, 2017)

Little P said:


> As an insurance claims administrator in a vet surgery, it's something I know a bit about and @MiffyMoo is spot on.


I'm glad you have experience, it was comments from experienced people, or people with some worthwhile input that i joined the forum, but, she was not spot on, not even close, and neither are you, no one seems to read the threads before firing off their 2 penny worth, My point is, that...after following ALL the instructions given to me, and having all the assurances given to me by petprotect, they STILL did not pay the claim, therefore the fault lies with them and their "team" and not with me, the vets or anyone else, they SHOULD STAND BY WHAT THEY SAY AND ARE ACCOUNTABLE FOR WHAT THEY SAY, how come no one gets it?

but then it dawned on me as i read the replies, it Looks to me as though you are all more upset because i told miffy poo what i thought of her tactless acidic remarks than being interested in being a forum.... but one thing she did get right is...... that i did make a huge and stupid mistake......i stupidly thought that this was a serious forum, dedicated to pets and the matters surrounding them, but now i see it for what it is, a back slapping, self praising ego boosting lovey support group, where your more interested in getting a quick ego boost, by telling each other how wonderful you are,...... and judging by miffy poos own comments, in her profile, .....she has nothing and no one else in her life, 
but i'll give her this one, Yes she is right, this is not the place for me, i will go where people have logical and productive thought and are i will find proper forums that are there to help, this one or at least the people on it like miffy poo are clearly a joke, so i'll leave you all to your little club, i really have better things to do with my time, and i actually have people in my life, oh, don't bother replying, as soon as i press enter on this, i will be deleting my account, so your comments will be like the time i have spent here ....wasted


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

lol


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just to put in laymens terms...if you CANCEL a policy of pet insurance and go back to taking out a new insurance. This will be classed as a new insurance which will have the clause any illness in the first two weeks will not be allowed to claimed for, but accidents injury can be.

Suspension of insurance is not usually seen in pet insurance...as you still have the pet whereas you can suspend car insurances when your car is off the road or your car is broken and you are between cars so to speak..and sometimes people will suspend car insurances.

@MiffyMoo what can I say..explanation is clear and concise and no idea what other answer you should have given.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

lullabydream said:


> Just to put in laymens terms...if you CANCEL a policy of pet insurance and go back to taking out a new insurance.


Of course it has to be. Otherwise we'd all take out lifetime cover, then cancel and not bother to pay for insurance until something was wrong.


----------

